

Show HN: signal -- a community link blog - pignata

My weekend hack project was to put together a small web app for sharing links in the spirit of memepool.com. It uses a bookmarklet to let people clip interesting articles to share while reading and uses a subset of markdown to add links and blockquotes to posts. It also uses oEmbed to pull in content from popular sites (youtube, slideshare, vimeo, etc) and API integrations to show tweets.<p>It was fun to build - I'd love feedback. Thanks!<p>http://findsignal.com
======
imcqueen
This is pretty cool, I just gave it a test drive. At scale the global pool
would probably get really noisy. The tracking thing helps, could the posts be
arranged by subject? Do comments impact the order of the posts?

~~~
pignata
Thanks for the feedback! Currently links are only shown chronologically.
There's a tag mechanism that surfaces the links by topic. Agreed that it could
get noisy - likely though that could be helped by allowing people to create
their own custom pools of topics and people.

------
joshu
Ha! I wrote memepool a million years ago.

I wish I knew what to do with it. Everything I design in my head ends up being
either delicious or reddit.

------
iworkforthem
easy to click link: <http://findsignal.com>

Er... should make it easy to sign up, twitter or facebook maybe. Tot no body
fill up the full forms these days.

